# Finally got a few sets out



## Mark K

Got a few traps out Sunday afternoon. Had a tripped trap (deer) and a pull out Monday morning. The catch circle on the pull out was small and not a lot of damage to surrounding vegetation, so I’m guesssing coon. This was one of two blind sets on a trail.
Yesterday morning I had this young female! She was in the 1st trap on the trail. Also ended up with a poor rabbit that got caught by both back feet. Something did it’s best to pull it free, but only got the head and front shoulders. The rest of Peter Cottontail is now bait.
Nothing this morning except another tripped trap by deer.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Good job!!  I'm setting the day after Christmas...I'll about 10 free mornings to run them then.  Did some scouting today and put out my annual scent post to get them started using it.

Tight chains and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Mark K

Check #4 and had this bobkitty on a compass set in a partially filled pond. Got a trap on the dam and one on the field side. This set was basically between the two. There were a lot of coyote and cat tracks down in the pond so I figured why not.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Compass set?  I gotta know what that is...


----------



## Mark K

Basically a flat set with holes punched North South East and West of the trap. I use my stake driver to make them, then baited/lured with different baits/lures. That way they get shuffling there feet going from one hole to the other. I went about 12” each from the trap pan. Just want them interested enough to stick around trying to find what they’re smelling and hopefully step on the trap.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Basically a flat set with holes punched North South East and West of the trap. I use my stake driver to make them, then baited/lured with different baits/lures. That way they get shuffling there feet going from one hole to the other. I went about 12” each from the trap pan. Just want them interested enough to stick around trying to find what they’re smelling and hopefully step on the trap.



That sounds awesome!  I'm going to try that for sure.  Backing on each hole?


----------



## Mark K

Not really. If I can I do, but as long as the bait/lure keeps it moving from hole to hole it will eventually step on the trap.


----------



## Mark K

Bobkitty #2 on Pipe Dream Set. Had to remake this set last Tuesday morning due to a rabbit catch. Used the back foot off the rabbit in the pipe, lol.


----------



## Mark K

Caught the coon in yesterday’s cat remake. Don’t catch too many in my footholds but today was the exception I guess, lol. Had a possum in another coyote set. Two more egg eaters gone!


----------



## antharper

Good job , trapping is something I really want to get into , I can catch a coon and plenty of opossum, and have caught a few other critters, but want to learn how to catch coyotes consistently !


----------



## Mark K

You and me both!! Cats come easy for me...coyotes not so much. All my sets are coyote sets, inconspicuous. Normally cat sets are a little more flashy...curiousity kills the cat. Yet no mater what I do I’ll catch cats way before I catch coyotes. Then again, I guess we have more cats than coyotes. Plus deer season is still in which means dead deer or guts all throughout the woods. Hoping once deer season ends they gets a little hungrier, lol.


----------



## Mark K

Another egg eater! Slow right now, but I’ll take one a day!


----------



## furtaker

I'm itching to get some sets out but I'm going to have to wait until this monsoon leaves.


----------



## Mark K

Heck I kept saying that too and finally said the heck with it. Haven’t had to remake a set yet due to the weather.


----------



## mossyoakpro

I finally got some steel in the ground...2nd check was today and nothing so far.  We need some cold weather to get them moving!  Tight chains!!


----------



## Mark K

Another coon this morning. Wish he would’ve hit the DP’s instead of my coyote sets!! But, I’ll take’em any way I can get them. Big ole boar coon!!


----------



## Mark K

Well, rain and warmer temps have possums in my coyote sets. Another egg eater taken out.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Had myself a grinner today in a dp....coons had destroyed a couple of my coyote sets as well.  All of them had to be reworked due to the torrential rain yesterday.

We need some dry weather for a few days!


----------



## Mark K

Look up the Pipe Dream Set. It’s not so much the pipe, it’s the bedding process. 2.5” of rain since early Friday morning and my sets still look like they did when I set them. 
For all this rain I just dig my trap bed about 4-6” deep, but the trap is level with the ground. The trap actually beds on the levers and I beat the ground back  in flush with the jaws. I use steel screen to cover the trap and surrounding grass that I use my clippers to cover it with. If I’m setting on an actual trail I’ll use whatever was on the trail to begin with (leaves, grass, pine straw, etc)
I recently showed a trapping buddy this method and he swears he’ll never go back to burying traps again, lol. You can’t do it in this weather we are having. I’ll try and take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mark K

Found some pics. Here’s the set I caught a bobcat on.


----------



## mossyoakpro

I'll have to try it...I'll rework sets again in the morning I'm sure.  We got another downpour this evening.  I may yank them in a few days if I don't start connecting and hope the rain holds off some later on this season.

I started using screen covers this year because of the rain and it helps but I still have traps uncovered after a heavy rain.  Better than polyfill for sure right now.  I using all dogless traps right now too...the screen sure fits on them good but I miss using my MB's


----------



## mossyoakpro

Couple of turkey killers gone...


----------



## Mark K

Yes sir! 
My morning was slow as well, one possum in one of my coyote sets. I need to deploy more DP’s I guess!!


----------



## Mark K

Possum#3


----------



## oldguy

Warm, rainy, foggy nights = possums


----------



## Mark K

Yeah, I think my buddy and I are in competition for the Possum King, lol. At least he’s catching an occasional coon.


----------



## oldguy

I have a good friend who got his picture on the cover of the Trapper magazine back in the 80s proudly holding up Brer Possum ,and proclaiming the title of Possum King!
You guys are in the running though  !
I've always thought it was interesting how you can walk along and see coyote tracks, coon tracks, fox tracks, cat tracks, but nary a possum track. Then set a trap and he's the first customer to show up.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Another coon for me this morning...pulled all my legholds for now.  Hopefully the monsoon season will ease up sometime soon.  I will put a few more dp's out tomorrow on my check so I can hopefully increase my coon killer tally.


----------



## Mark K

Well I went to my property in Albany and pulled all 4 footholds and DP’s. Ended on a good note...first fox in 35 years, lol. Haven’t caught one since I was 15. 
After 2 weeks of trapping that little property I ended up with 1 coyote, 1 fox, 2 bobcats, and 3 coons. Not professional grade, but I’ll take it.

Time to hit the plantation a little harder.


----------



## Mark K

Caught the fox in the same trap/set I caught the first bobcat in. Caught the bobcat in a compass set and remade it as a Pipe Dream Set. There was nothing for backing so I dug up a little clump of broomsedge and placed it behind/over the pipe. When I re-bedded the trap, I dug a little trench for the chain and just moved the trap over about 6-8”. I found a rock that was already on site and placed it where the original bed was. Used a couple more rocks and a small stick or two to keep something from coming in the backside. Sorta had my doubts, but apparently it worked.


----------



## Mark K

And I hate having to resize pics...the originals are frame worthy.


----------



## antharper

Beautiful red !


----------



## mossyoakpro

Awesome catch!  I may give that pipe dream set a whirl...I have a few places with grass that I might can keep outta the water.  For now I'm happy knocking out the turkey killers...tight chains and Happy New Year!!


----------



## oldguy

Beautiful red fox. Never been very many in SOWEGA, even fewer now with coyotes.
They were plentiful in the Clarke, Jackson County area in the 1970s B.C. (Before Coyotes). One of the best reasons to not like coyotes! Back then a prime red fox sold for $55.00, now they're virtually worthless. Sad.


----------



## mossyoakpro

I'm starting to think hard on this possum king thing....LOL


----------



## Mark K

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm starting to think hard on this possum king thing....LOLView attachment 954694



Don’t, my buddy trapping over in Dodge Co called this morning and so far after not even a week of trapping, he’s caught 11 possums. I conceded the title to him, lol!!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Don’t, my buddy trapping over in Dodge Co called this morning and so far after not even a week of trapping, he’s caught 11 possums. I conceded the title to him, lol!!


----------



## Mark K

Pulled all my sets at both properties last Monday, couldn’t stand not having anything in the ground, so I went and reset my property where I’d been catching the most.
Made this set yesterday and this was waiting for me this morning.


----------



## Mark K

Bobkitty in the fox remake from yesterday!!


----------



## oldguy

Good spot!
What do you do with your furs?


----------



## Mark K

Skin’em out.


----------



## Mark K

Slow and steady...another egg eater gone.


----------



## antharper

Good job Mark... u are working on em !


----------



## Mark K

This is all from a 30ac piece of property where the owner lets me take a gobbler a year. But, it’s surrounded by a thousand acres of nonhunted nontrapped land that part of a “green space”. 
I won’t start trapping my plantation until after quail season.


----------



## furtaker

Got this grey last night. I'm after coyotes so he lived to see another day.


----------



## Mark K

Man he’s pretty!


----------



## furtaker

Mark K said:


> Man he’s pretty!


Feisty too. Greys are way more aggressive than reds and most coyotes.


----------



## Mark K

Yes sir! I forgot how small and fiesty they are.


----------



## antharper

furtaker said:


> Got this grey last night. I'm after coyotes so he lived to see another day.
> View attachment 955543


Beautiful animal , I also release them if I catch one , don’t seem to be many in my area , and yes they are feisty !


----------



## mossyoakpro

furtaker said:


> Feisty too. Greys are way more aggressive than reds and most coyotes.



If a grey weighed 50 pounds or so he would be hard to deal with...LOL


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

I'm glad you boys are out there taking a few egg eaters and fawn killers out. I've enjoyed reading your post but now it time to get back in the game. Started Tuesday putting out sets behind the house. I've gotten three coyotes this week. A double on Wednesday and one last night. that's the good part but the bad part is I have missed two at least. I have trail cams on come of them and one coyote rolled around on a set and it didn't go off. I'll need to reset it tomorrow after church.


----------



## Mark K

Awesome job on the coyotes!! I’ll consider myself a true trapper when I can consistently catch them. Cats, fox, and coon are no problem. Actually all my sets are for coyotes and the other critters keep clogging them up!!!

Here’s a horrible find this morning...a sympathetic deer hunter dispatched the suffering fox for me!
That was the second fox this week from sets set last Sunday.


----------



## oldguy

Mark K said:


> Awesome job on the coyotes!! I’ll consider myself a true trapper when I can consistently catch them. Cats, fox, and coon are no problem. Actually all my sets are for coyotes and the other critters keep clogging them up!!!
> 
> Here’s a horrible find this morning...a sympathetic deer hunter dispatched the suffering fox for me!
> That was the second fox this week from sets set last Sunday.View attachment 955720


Hate it when that happens!
When trapping for the live market, somebody shot a coyote for me. From $$ to worthless.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

oldguy said:


> Hate it when that happens!
> When trapping for the live market, somebody shot a coyote for me. From $$ to worthless.


Never knew there was a live market for coyotes or are you referring to foxes?


----------



## Mark K

I think there’s still a live market for coyotes.


----------



## furtaker

Mark K said:


> Awesome job on the coyotes!! I’ll consider myself a true trapper when I can consistently catch them. Cats, fox, and coon are no problem. Actually all my sets are for coyotes and the other critters keep clogging them up!!!
> 
> Here’s a horrible find this morning...a sympathetic deer hunter dispatched the suffering fox for me!
> That was the second fox this week from sets set last Sunday.View attachment 955720


Save the poor trapped animals! Sounds like the idjits need to read up on the regulations and understand that it's unlawful to mess with an animal in someone else's trap.


----------



## Mark K

Yeah, he got an earful and was basically told not to come back from the landowner. I wasn’t happy and actually pulled some of my sets. Had a long talk with the landowner and reminded him we were doing each other a favor, him letting me turkey hunt and me taking predators off his property at his request. I put a lot of time, money, and effort into trapping. I do it for the challenge. Some places I get paid to do it, still it’s for the challenge. We came to an understanding and I was assured it would never happen again.


----------



## mossyoakpro

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Never knew there was a live market for coyotes or are you referring to foxes?



There is still a market for live coyotes...fox pens use them since the fox has gotten kinda scarce over the years.


----------



## Mark K

Haven’t posted in a couple days, the weather seems right but the critters just aren’t around. Except for possums! One yesterday morning and on this morning.


----------



## mossyoakpro

You are making a run at the possum king title!!  LOL


----------



## Mark K

mossyoakpro said:


> You are making a run at the possum king title!!  LOL


Definitely NOT the title I want, lol! But, anything for the quail and turkeys!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Finally got some dry days and looky what I found....Another fawn killer outta circulation.


----------



## Mark K

Great catch! My place has dried up big time. Haven’t even seen a track of a predator in about 2 weeks. Gonna give it until this weekend, if nothing by then I may pull and wait until quail season goes out so I can hit my other spot.


----------



## oldguy

Like that recycled dog box!!


----------



## antharper

Mark K said:


> Great catch! My place has dried up big time. Haven’t even seen a track of a predator in about 2 weeks. Gonna give it until this weekend, if nothing by then I may pull and wait until quail season goes out so I can hit my other spot.


Sounds like you’ve done a good job !


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Great catch! My place has dried up big time. Haven’t even seen a track of a predator in about 2 weeks. Gonna give it until this weekend, if nothing by then I may pull and wait until quail season goes out so I can hit my other spot.



I have missed several unfortunately...they are coming in and digging my hole out from the side.  They end up putting too much dirt on the pan so the trap will not fire.  That has happened on 2 different sets, I tried to block it down a little bit more today but if it happens again I'll have a set just outside the pattern waiting for him next time.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Like that recycled dog box!!



That was a yard sale find!!  It works great for yotes because they can't try and chew their way out which happens on those plastic crates.


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> I have missed several unfortunately...they are coming in and digging my hole out from the side.  They end up putting too much dirt on the pan so the trap will not fire.  That has happened on 2 different sets, I tried to block it down a little bit more today but if it happens again I'll have a set just outside the pattern waiting for him next time.


Might try adding a second trap where he comes in from the side. Some of 'em just ain't meant to be caught!


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> That was a yard sale find!!  It works great for yotes because they can't try and chew their way out which happens on those plastic crates.


I used to hold 'em in those plastic pet taxis on the back of the truck. At night I 'd back the truck up to back light and leave the radio playing - like there was somebody there. They never bothered to chew out. Then I got me a big welded box.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> I used to hold 'em in those plastic pet taxis on the back of the truck. At night I 'd back the truck up to back light and leave the radio playing - like there was somebody there. They never bothered to chew out. Then I got me a big welded box.



I'll have to try that if I overload my aluminum box...I am in the process of building a pen to store them in until I make a run to the buyer.  I'm going to mount it on a small trailer so I can pull it behind my truck and put it an an old hay barn we have on the farm.  I try not to keep them more than a week or so but with a bigger pen I can house more and not make so many trips to the buyer.


----------



## jakebuddy

What traps are you using for the live market?


----------



## Rick Alexander

I've got a few stainless steel cages you guys might be interested in.  The guy that owned my son's house before me had a pet store supply business.  He left a bunch of his old cages when he left and I didn't have the heart to trash them.   They will be cheap - just not free.  They might not be big enough - I'm not sure how big they need to be. They are a little larger than a cat size cage I believe.  They have been sitting a while out there so hopefully they are still good.  I'll try to get some pictures later today.  PM me if you want some pictures to see if you're interested. There's also a big (like double refrigerator size) incubator -not sure if it works- and several large lizard cages made from wood and glass.


----------



## mossyoakpro

jakebuddy said:


> What traps are you using for the live market?



MB 450 & 550...I have used some K9 Extreme Juniors as well but the MB's are hard to beat.  I have tried some Bridger dogless but they are pretty tough on the feet unless you laminate and file the edges on them.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Might try adding a second trap where he comes in from the side. Some of 'em just ain't meant to be caught!



The digger is one of those!  I caught him last night but he pulled out....apparently only a toe catch.  He did his best to destroy my trap before getting out though, bent the dog and chewed all the finish off the trap.  LOL

Probably never catch him again now


----------



## mossyoakpro

Rick Alexander said:


> I've got a few stainless steel cages you guys might be interested in.  The guy that owned my son's house before me had a pet store supply business.  He left a bunch of his old cages when he left and I didn't have the heart to trash them.   They will be cheap - just not free.  They might not be big enough - I'm not sure how big they need to be. They are a little larger than a cat size cage I believe.  They have been sitting a while out there so hopefully they are still good.  I'll try to get some pictures later today.  PM me if you want some pictures to see if you're interested. There's also a big (like double refrigerator size) incubator -not sure if it works- and several large lizard cages made from wood and glass.




PM sent


----------



## furtaker

mossyoakpro said:


> MB 450 & 550...I have used some K9 Extreme Juniors as well but the MB's are hard to beat.  I have tried some Bridger dogless but they are pretty tough on the feet unless you laminate and file the edges on them.


How are you liking the Juniors? I've thought about ordering a few just to see how I like them. They look to be a stout trap. Lots of folks like the full sized K9 X-treme but I've read too many stories about them holding livestock and deer and I ain't dealing with that.


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> The digger is one of those!  I caught him last night but he pulled out....apparently only a toe catch.  He did his best to destroy my trap before getting out though, bent the dog and chewed all the finish off the trap.  LOL
> 
> Probably never catch him again now


It's unreal the force they can exert with their jaws. I've seen 'em take the dog OFF of traps! You probably have as well. Don't want to get bit by one of 'em that's for sure.
I caught one in a #2 Bridger (off-set, base plate w/center swivel) over the weekend and was much impressed. First time using them. W/O careful examination it would be hard to tell which foot was caught, and man it had him, right across the pad. Wasn't going anywhere. 
You may be aware that UGA/DNR was doing a study on 'yotes couple of years back. The trappers that caught them actually caught some again (radio collared). Guess you never know. Keep after 'em. He might show back up again & you'll get the last laugh!


----------



## mossyoakpro

furtaker said:


> How are you liking the Juniors? I've thought about ordering a few just to see how I like them. They look to be a stout trap. Lots of folks like the full sized K9 X-treme but I've read too many stories about them holding livestock and deer and I ain't dealing with that.



They are built like a tank!  I'd be glad to let you run some and try them out...no way you can tear them up!  LOL


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> It's unreal the force they can exert with their jaws. I've seen 'em take the dog OFF of traps! You probably have as well. Don't want to get bit by one of 'em that's for sure.
> I caught one in a #2 Bridger (off-set, base plate w/center swivel) over the weekend and was much impressed. First time using them. W/O careful examination it would be hard to tell which foot was caught, and man it had him, right across the pad. Wasn't going anywhere.
> You may be aware that UGA/DNR was doing a study on 'yotes couple of years back. The trappers that caught them actually caught some again (radio collared). Guess you never know. Keep after 'em. He might show back up again & you'll get the last laugh!




I reset 2 different sets within a few yards of the catch circle and put different lure and bait...looking at the area there were several friends with him.  I should have another if not that one soon.  I didn't have my puller with me so I just covered the messed up trap with dirt.  I'll get it in the morning when I go back...hopefully with a yote next to it


----------



## 280 Man

mossyoakpro said:


> Finally got some dry days and looky what I found....Another fawn killer outta circulation.



 Why is that yotes "heart" still beating???????


----------



## oldguy

280 Man said:


> Why is that yotes "heart" still beating???????


Dead= 0$
Alive=$$$$!


----------



## 280 Man

oldguy said:


> Dead= 0$
> Alive=$$$$!



 So you just relocate the problems to running pens....


----------



## mossyoakpro

280 Man said:


> Why is that yotes "heart" still beating???????



He gets to go frolic with the fox hounds....my guess is he won't last long as he has a terrible attitude   They are worth a lot more live than dead to me right now....in the spring they get a 22 caliber to the noggin.


----------



## mossyoakpro

280 Man said:


> So you just relocate the problems to running pens....



Believe it or not they get on welfare when they get to the pens and stay there...free food, free shelter, free healthcare....sound familiar?


----------



## Mark K

Wonder how many you can catch around one of those places with other coyotes trying to get in?


----------



## Mark K

It’s times like this I start doubting my abilities. Perfect weather yet I haven’t caught anything in over a week, almost two! No tracks after the rains, no scat, just no sign in general. Hard to catch what isn’t there anymore. May pull and rest up for a month.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> It’s times like this I start doubting my abilities. Perfect weather yet I haven’t caught anything in over a week, almost two! No tracks after the rains, no scat, just no sign in general. Hard to catch what isn’t there anymore. May pull and rest up for a month.



Shame you aren't closer to me...I have more than I can cover right now.  I am moving to a spot in Taylor County in a couple of weeks.  It's farmland that hasn't been trapped in a long time so I'm hoping for some big catches.


----------



## Mark K

This job thing gets in the way of my fun!! Plan on retiring in 10 years...and trap full time. Maybe by then I’ll have it figured out!!


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> Believe it or not they get on welfare when they get to the pens and stay there...free food, free shelter, free healthcare....sound familiar?


A friend and I actually share "town coyote" stories - running red lights, walking down the middle of the street, getting cuffed and stuffed. Typical coyote stuff!


----------



## jakebuddy

I have been using strictly 550’s but am getting foot damage on foxes which is fine right now, I would like to get 450 fox for off season coyotes does anyone have experience with these traps


----------



## Ol' Gobblero

jakebuddy said:


> I have been using strictly 550’s but am getting foot damage on foxes which is fine right now, I would like to get 450 fox for off season coyotes does anyone have experience with these traps


 
Are the 550s offset or closed jaws? 450 is a good trap. The fox model has weaker springs though.


----------



## antharper

280 Man said:


> Why is that yotes "heart" still beating???????


Because he sales them alive , I know several people with fox pens and they put the yotes in to run


----------



## 280 Man

antharper said:


> Because he sales them alive , I know several people with fox pens and they put the yotes in to run



I knew the reason before I asked the question!!! Kinda tongue and cheek remark!!


----------



## jakebuddy

My 550 are offset and catch them deep maybe just need to add more swivels and drags. Was just thinking the 450 were a lighter trap.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero

The offset allows a fox to slide slide his foot from side to side and cause cuts. Especially in sandy soil.


----------



## mossyoakpro

jakebuddy said:


> I have been using strictly 550’s but am getting foot damage on foxes which is fine right now, I would like to get 450 fox for off season coyotes does anyone have experience with these traps




I run regular 450's about half the time...they are in the same batch as my 550's so whichever I grab when I reach to get a trap is the one I use.  The 550 is tough on the fox but the 450 seems about right.  You might also look at the Bridger 1.75, they are the same size as the 450 but much cheaper, and come night latched from the factory...and they will also hold a coyote should one get in your fox set.


----------



## Mark K

Well a catch is a catch. Walked in and checked first 2 and nothing. Got to a intersection where another set was and noticed coon tracks, walked around the corner following the tracks and found him, lol. Besides rabbit and deer tracks, those were the only predator tracks I’ve seen in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Mark K

We had 3” of rain Wednesday night, went Thursday evening and didn’t refresh with any commercial baits or lures. Just used chopped up bobcat leg bones as bait. Put the larger chunks in dortholes and the smaller chunks in the pipe. He fell for one in the pipe.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Another turkey nest saved!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> We had 3” of rain Wednesday night, went Thursday evening and didn’t refresh with any commercial baits or lures. Just used chopped up bobcat leg bones as bait. Put the larger chunks in dortholes and the smaller chunks in the pipe. He fell for one in the pipe.



I found out just how much rain we got on Wednesday night after bogging my truck up Thursday morning...thank goodness for a Warn winch!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Nice little surprise this morning...Big mature turkey killer outta circulation.


----------



## deermaster13

Nice! We still waiting for first car of the season.


----------



## Mark K

Oh man he’s nice!! Tom I’m assuming based on size! Congrats!! 
Had nothing this morning and was gonna pull, but I’ll wait until after this cold snap.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Oh man he’s nice!! Tom I’m assuming based on size! Congrats!!
> Had nothing this morning and was gonna pull, but I’ll wait until after this cold snap.



I'm guessing around 25#  Really nice and spotted up.  A buddy of mine wants him to mount for his office.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Another fawn killer today....


----------



## oldguy

What'd you catch him on, dirt hole, flat, urine post?


----------



## Mark K

That’s awesome Mossy. New ground equals fun times and tight chains!!


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> What'd you catch him on, dirt hole, flat, urine post?



Dirt hole with Fox Hollow Voodoo and RK Predator bait....


----------



## oldguy

Good 'ol Voodoo. 
RK or RJ? RJ's a GTA ,member.
I've used Lucky before. 'bout don't believe ones better than the other. I like beaver, but deer'll do as well. I cut up road kill, and layer it w/ pulverized beaver castor. Either freeze it fresh( it'll season in the back of the truck or in the hole ) or season and preserve. Road killed rabbit's #1 when you can find it! 
Keep on catchin'!


----------



## Mark K

Haha! My kids and wife call me telling me where they see dead rabbits while traveling!


----------



## Mark K

I think I’m gonna end up as the dad and possibly granddad one day that the kids will never ride with or pretend to know!!
Gave my one son that works on a plantation some rubber gloves and plastic baggies to pick up coyote scat when he sees it. I figured some different scent around a set can’t hurt.


----------



## oldguy

HA HA! My wife's like that already!
She says I see all the stuff beside the road that other folks try to avoid seeing!


----------



## mossyoakpro

I been stuffing the squirrels I shoot in the yard in sandwich bags to try out in a hole...do I need to cut them up or just chunk the entire carcass down the hole??
Maybe leave the tail sticking out for appeal??  Never tried that before but figured it would work...


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Good 'ol Voodoo.
> RK or RJ? RJ's a GTA ,member.
> I've used Lucky before. 'bout don't believe ones better than the other. I like beaver, but deer'll do as well. I cut up road kill, and layer it w/ pulverized beaver castor. Either freeze it fresh( it'll season in the back of the truck or in the hole ) or season and preserve. Road killed rabbit's #1 when you can find it!
> Keep on catchin'!



I just tried the Voodoo for the first time this season...I really like Fox Hollow GH 2 and Bounty Hunter too.  I caught the cat on Bounty Hunter...


----------



## oldguy

Here's what I wonder about sometimes while waiting to be seated in a crowded restaurant or other crowded venue; What if you secretly opened a jar of GH 2? How long you think you'd have to wait then?


----------



## Mark K

Mossy, I have me a fancy dancy machete that was given to me. I just gut and chop up if I’m saving them. Otherwise I’ll leave guts and all and chop up. I can get 3 good chunks out of a squirrel. 
As far as tails sticking out...I seem to attract raptors!! A po’ed owl is ok in the dark...he turns into something else after daybreak!! If I leave anything exposed I still try and cover it from the top.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Here's what I wonder about sometimes while waiting to be seated in a crowded restaurant or other crowded venue; What if you secretly opened a jar of GH 2? How long you think you'd have to wait then?



I don't know if you have ever been around Dunlap's Hellfire or not...word of advise, if you are expecting something special to be delivered in the mail...just order some of that at the same time, I promise you the mailman will make you his FIRST stop!  That stuff is awful!!  LOL


----------



## Mark K

Watched a show on TV and they were gobbing that stuff on a small branch. I take it, it’s loud? Skunk? Is it an eye appeal attraction as well? Pretty sure it was bright.


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> I don't know if you have ever been around Dunlap's Hellfire or not...word of advise, if you are expecting something special to be delivered in the mail...just order some of that at the same time, I promise you the mailman will make you his FIRST stop!  That stuff is awful!!  LOL


Not familiar with that one. Sounds powerful! Ordered some supplies once and UPS left the box on the doorsteps. Stepson came home from school and took the box inside. Later called his Mom and said the house smells bad! She asked if there was a package and told him to take it outside - GH2 and Coyote urine!
Drove my wife's vehicle to a GTA convention in Cordele once and had to tie a box with unopened GH2 on the top to keep from smelling up the insides!
Taking up tickets at the door at another GTA convention a young guy commented to my wife that the place sure smelled bad. She told him that I said I don't even notice. He said, "He's lying!" 
I like skunk musk - I'll post another funny story later.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Watched a show on TV and they were gobbing that stuff on a small branch. I take it, it’s loud? Skunk? Is it an eye appeal attraction as well? Pretty sure it was bright.



It's pure skunk...and it's terrible.  I've never had any luck with it myself but some folks swear by it.  Mine stays away from my normal stuff because it is so potent.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Not familiar with that one. Sounds powerful! Ordered some supplies once and UPS left the box on the doorsteps. Stepson came home from school and took the box inside. Later called his Mom and said the house smells bad! She asked if there was a package and told him to take it outside - GH2 and Coyote urine!
> Drove my wife's vehicle to a GTA convention in Cordele once and had to tie a box with unopened GH2 on the top to keep from smelling up the insides!
> Taking up tickets at the door at another GTA convention a young guy commented to my wife that the place sure smelled bad. She told him that I said I don't even notice. He said, "He's lying!"
> I like skunk musk - I'll post another funny story later.



My wife has no appreciation for the fragrance of nature either 

If you like skunk musk then Hellfire will get you going for sure!  LOL


----------



## Mark K

Shoot, the way those guys on TV were smearing it on, it could’ve been smelled for miles!
I can’t remeber if it was here or elsewhere that I posted a question about the sense of smell, but since getting back into trapping my olfactory has bit the dust! My wife asks about stuff all the time...did you smell that? My answer is always, nope! And I guess with the sense of smell sorta goes the sense of taste. I recently drank soured milk and ate some way past due ham and never knew it.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Found another one waiting on me this morning....this set has been there for 10 days and I freshened it and made it a modified dirthole last week after the rain.  That is #4 from that exact spot in 2 years...


----------



## Mark K

You are flat wearing them out!! Congrats!!
I pulled all mine yesterday evening. Had a fun run at that little acreage. 
Just waiting for quail season to end or the last hunt of the season, whichever comes first! Hoping for a productive March!!


----------



## Mark K

mossyoakpro said:


> Found another one waiting on me this morning....this set has been there for 10 days and I freshened it and made it a modified dirthole last week after the rain.  That is #4 from that exact spot in 2 years...View attachment 957780



Now to pick your brain...did you set dead center of the two track? See that’s where I would screw up, I would have set it more off the edge so no one could possibly run over it. I may need to get a little more aggressive. 
Did you have a different set close by?


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Now to pick your brain...did you set dead center of the two track? See that’s where I would screw up, I would have set it more off the edge so no one could possibly run over it. I may need to get a little more aggressive.
> Did you have a different set close by?



I have it right on the edge of the road...there is a little rise there that I put it on.  I have 8 traps on this road and have caught on every one of them at some time or other.  The closest trap to this one is about 25 yards behind me as I face this one...I caught on it 2 days ago.  I look for distinguishing features like this little hump or a point of grass sticking out that is sorta prominent.  If I were not pulling tomorrow I would drop another trap on the edge of this catch circle with my rock as an eye grabber/backing again.  It started as a flat set then after that last huge rain it got washed out so I took my driver and punched a hole just under the lip of the rock and put a teaspoon of bait down it and put my lure on the rock itself.


----------



## oldguy

Keep that rock!
The critters like it.


----------



## mossyoakpro

I put 4 sets out for a good friend on his small acreage in Dooly County with him doing the checking since I am out of town for this week.  He sent me a nice little surprise text this morning.  Back foot catch but I'll take it...K9 Extreme Junior with Hoochie Coochie bobcat gland lure and Powder River bait down a hole with a few feathers for visual.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Don't know why the pic didn't load...


----------



## deermaster13

Nice catches. We have some spots that always produce like that. I reset a dirt hole today that dad put in about 5 years ago.


----------



## Mark K

Good deal Mossy! Found some property close by that a buddy has access too. Going to look/set tomorrow, said it’s loaded with cats. Can’t stand not having traps in the ground, lol.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Good deal Mossy! Found some property close by that a buddy has access too. Going to look/set tomorrow, said it’s loaded with cats. Can’t stand not having traps in the ground, lol.



It's an addiction for sure..I'll be starting on a new tract when I get back in town.  Lots of woods which will be kinda different for me since I'm a farmland trapper mostly. Tight chains everyone!


----------



## deermaster13

Been tad slow this week caught a few but this only picture I got but this female posed well for the camera.


----------



## Mark K

Congrats!! She looks huge!


----------



## oldguy

Good looking 'yote.


----------



## deermaster13

Noticed this season how good the fur on all these critters has been. We have only seen a few with rubbed spots and not first with any mange. This one was really in good shape as the amount of fat showing she was eating well. Too bad they not bringing anything, this one will get tanned.


----------



## oldguy

Yep, too bad.
Since mange is, to some degree, density dependent that may be a good sign that there's not as many 'yotes. Also more food to go around.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Back at it finally...2 of these little beauties today along with a coon and a grinner.


----------



## Mark K

Finally found a place to finish out the season until I can hit my regular place. 
Got sets out yesterday and now I wait. 
I thought my normal place had a deer problem. This new place is a gentleman’s personal private land that he’s made into a deer meca. I couldn’t go 10 yards in any direction throughout the entire property without seeing deer tracks. 
Did see some coyote and cat tracks, but hardly any coon or possum. 
This may just be my experience, but dirt holes on high density deer areas tend to get visited by deer more than critters. I’m running about 75:25 flat sets to dirt holes. With that being said, had to reset all my dirt holes this morning, lol. It’s like they had a party on top of my sets.


----------



## deermaster13

Hope y'all have a good week. I tripped a short 6 set line this morning and we pulled part of a line today. This bit of rain got me not wanting to go thru some of these pastures. Hopefully get to set heavy next weekend on some fresh tracts. This thing called a regular job is for the birds. Dad gets all the fun during the week.


----------



## Mark K

Work does have a bad habit of getting in the way of my fun time!! 
Instead of taking off during deer season next year, I may just take part of February and March off! Get 5.5 weeks now, in another few years I’ll get 6.5 weeks. I could cover A LOT of ground with that kind of time.


----------



## Mark K

First catch on new property. Would rather have a K9 or Feline, but I’ll take it. 
I have to be at work at 0700 so I get up at 0500 in order to have time to run my traps. I hate checking when it’s still dark, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 
So with that being said, I always try and do an afternoon check for them critters that might be moving right before, at, or after daylight. Glad I do.
Yes that’s a brand new trap just degreased. And that was a dirt hole set and yes it had backing. Had to do some serious improvising to do another remake.


----------



## deermaster13

Nice! Talked to my dad at lunch and all he got was a coon this morning as well. He can't get the cell phone picture thing down. So enjoy seeing what y'all catch during the week.


----------



## oldguy

Coons like to polish traps - new or dyed!


----------



## mallardsx2

Glad to see someone keeping the predator population down!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Today's check...I told you Mark, I want that possum king title!!  LOL


----------



## Mark K

You are the MAN! And apparently King Possum!! Congrats on the bacon as well!!


----------



## Mark K

Starting to pick up even if just a little. Check this morning had a coon that walked right past 2 DP’s with corn and shellfish oil, to jump in my dirt hole set!

Then when I get around to the remake from the coon yesterday evening, I had this ticked off bobkitty waiting for me. 
I had taken a couple pine limbs and made a V shape then stacked smaller limbs on them to just about cover the hole (only thing left when the coon got done with the set yesterday) and then piled some grass on top of that. I had just a little small hole in the grass making it look like something was coming and going out of it. Smeared some bait on sheepswool and threw down the hole. Shot a little coyote pee on each end on the logs and it apparently worked, lol.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Awesome cat!  I really want one for my land owner on this tract...he wants one for taxidermy to go with one of the greys from Sunday.


----------



## Mark K

I plan on giving each landowner a finished fur after season. Like I said before...I’m trying to catch COYOTES!! All the other critters keep clogging up my sets!


----------



## mossyoakpro

The tract I'm on now doesn't seem to have a large population of yotes...I'm heading to another tract next week that is loaded according to the land owner.  He used to trap years ago so he probably knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Mark K

What’s funny is where I caught the coon and cat all I saw was a set of coyote tracks. No coon or cat tracks, lol!


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> Today's check...I told you Mark, I want that possum king title!!  LOL


Dang, I ain't never caught a hog before!
What kind of trap's he wearing?
Caught a research deer at UGA in a #4 double long spring set in the water for beaver! Thank goodness it didn't go down the slide wire!


----------



## deermaster13

Great catches especially the cat. Rain been rough but dad had this boar coon I had to skin for him. Rascal weighed 17 pounds. They been under a feeder on one tract we are setting. I just hope I get to run another line myself next week. It's rough running that early but I can't help but love it. Again great catches guys. I've enjoyed this thread and hope y'all don't mind me participating.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Dang, I ain't never caught a hog before!
> What kind of trap's he wearing?
> Caught a research deer at UGA in a #4 double long spring set in the water for beaver! Thank goodness it didn't go down the slide wire!




That's a 2 coiled K9 Extreme Junior with double laminations...they seem to be pretty good traps.  I caught a swine last year in an MB 550 and it held good too.  Those K9 traps are built like tanks.


----------



## Mark K

deermaster13 said:


> Great catches especially the cat. Rain been rough but dad had this boar coon I had to skin for him. Rascal weighed 17 pounds. They been under a feeder on one tract we are setting. I just hope I get to run another line myself next week. It's rough running that early but I can't help but love it. Again great catches guys. I've enjoyed this thread and hope y'all don't mind me participating.



That’s a big ole joker! All my coon catches have been boars. Just a few that size though. When the coons weigh more than the cats you’ve got a grown one!


----------



## mossyoakpro

A red is always a pleasant surprise!  Also 3 more possums...that's 7 in 4 days Mark!!


----------



## deermaster13

Nice red bud! Y'all tickle me with the possums. In early.80s we kept everyone of them. Yep and I was designated Skinner at shopping 25cents apiece. Now a days he gets boot on his neck and quick release. Grandson does get a kick out of chasing them with a stick though.


----------



## mossyoakpro

deermaster13 said:


> Nice red bud! Y'all tickle me with the possums. In early.80s we kept everyone of them. Yep and I was designated Skinner at shopping 25cents apiece. Now a days he gets boot on his neck and quick release. Grandson does get a kick out of chasing them with a stick though.



He was a pleasant surprise for sure!  We don't have a lot of them around here so I released him to procreate.  Possums are really bad so I am trying to thin them...
7 in 4 days is a bit extreme. LOL


----------



## Mark K

Glad someone is on there game. I didn’t even see a track after all that rain. Good news no tripped traps from deer either, which was sorta weird cause I didn’t hardly see any deer tracks either. 
Now what’s funny is I set a cell cam up on a intersection where I have a couple traps. Can only see location of one trap and down the road. This was where I had seen a couple coyote tracks last Saturday.
Guess I shouldn’t have squirted a little coyote urine near the trap. I have had about 10 pics of upwards to 6 does all over/around the trap sniffing. From the after the rain last night until this evening there was 1 (one) set of deer tracks, lol!! Hoping this weather change might have a few moving this evening. Need a confidence booster!


----------



## Mark K

No tripped traps except for a possum sitting in one.


----------



## mossyoakpro

1 coon for me this morning...no possums for a change! LOL


----------



## Mark K

Well good. I don’t feel so bad now. I had high hopes after that front blew through and it was clear and cooler. Guess the critters has other plans. Maybe tonight. Just once in my life I’d like a 75% catch on a check with a dozen or more traps out. Looking the place over I found 1 set of coyote tracks on each road. Only one area had 2 sets and that was coming and going. Even have a camera up trying to help me out and all I get are deer everywhere. (This is a no flash camera set where nothing pays attention to it...or I at least should get a pic of them paying attention to it)
Having to set so I can check and not get fired really puts a damper on my fun!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Well good. I don’t feel so bad now. I had high hopes after that front blew through and it was clear and cooler. Guess the critters has other plans. Maybe tonight. Just once in my life I’d like a 75% catch on a check with a dozen or more traps out. Looking the place over I found 1 set of coyote tracks on each road. Only one area had 2 sets and that was coming and going. Even have a camera up trying to help me out and all I get are deer everywhere. (This is a no flash camera set where nothing pays attention to it...or I at least should get a pic of them paying attention to it)
> Having to set so I can check and not get fired really puts a damper on my fun!



Nothing for me this morning 

I'm hoping maybe this front will get some stuff moving tonight...I'll be pulling up on Monday and move to a new spot the week after that.  Hopefully to some coyote action!  Tight chains!!


----------



## Mark K

Yeah I was really surprised this morning. Bad when we can’t even catch a possum! Gonna give this one more week or so.
Gonna be putting in breaks on the plantation next week and start burning the first weekend in March. I’ll start setting there after the breaks get put in. 
Good luck!!


----------



## deermaster13

Dad caught another coon this morning, this weighed 14 lbs but I didn't take any pictures of it. He caught a big female coyote this morning but he said she was in rough shape and only kept skull. I'm hopefully setting a few in a pine plantation in the morning so I can run a short line before work next week. Looks like Sunday will be a wash out though. Good luck y'all and look forward to seeing what yall catch.


----------



## Mark K

Looks like all next week will be a wet week! Then again, they still eat and love in the rain. May get a little wet checking before work though. At least my coworkers understand my addiction, lol. I’ll walk in with my muddy snake boots and a change of clothes if needed and they just ask, “Any luck?”


----------



## mossyoakpro

2 coon and 1 possum for me this morning...the possum destroyed one of my best sets of course


----------



## Mark K

Better than me...a whole lot of nothing. I had even put out more DP’s along the swamp bottom.


----------



## deermaster13

Well I got 5 sets in this morning and we finally going to check the line dad been tending. Having truck problems had to switch out to another one.


----------



## deermaster13

Ended up with one possum. Ended up pulling more sets cause of the rain coming. Hopefully tonight critters be moving with this front coming in. Good luck guys


----------



## blood on the ground

Great thread y'all


----------



## Mark K

I’ll take a possum at this point, lol. 
My other property becomes available tomorrow evening, but they’ll be putting in firebreaks all next week. Going to stay where I’m at for another week or so then hit the other property for the rest of Spring. Hopefully I can take a few more critters off this property before pulling. So far the rain hasn’t washed out any sets. Just makes it a little sloppy checking them.


----------



## mossyoakpro

I'm pulling tomorrow instead of Monday with the threat of 3 inches of rain...not too bad right now but with that much rain I'm afraid I would be rutting up the land owners stuff so I'm calling it good....count as of this morning.

9 possums
5 coons
4 Gray fox
1 Red fox
1 swine

Turkeys should be happy this spring....

We'll see what the morning brings.  Maybe I can amend the numbers!!


----------



## Mark K

Sounds like a good run Mossy. I’m gonna give it at least 2 weeks total here. Looking like rain here, but so far not those totals...I hope.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Dry run for me this morning...starting a new spot next week after this rain passes.


----------



## Mark K

Landowner sent me pics his son took yesterday evening while doing some work at the farm. Had a couple incidentals, so I went out last night and reset the traps. 
Had a possum in a pipe set this morning. Remade into a dirt hole set. I’ve only been out there a week now. I’ll pull next weekend or before season goes out, then go hit the plantation. 
Getting firebreaks put in this week and we start burning March 2. Hopefully March will be a productive month.


----------



## deermaster13

Only a coon  this morning. We pulled another tract this morning as well. Dad only has 17 sets out and I've got 5 to check before work. Roads were already a mess today, red clay tough get around in.


----------



## mossyoakpro

That's why I pu


deermaster13 said:


> Only a coon  this morning. We pulled another tract this morning as well. Dad only has 17 sets out and I've got 5 to check before work. Roads were already a mess today, red clay tough get around in.



That's why I took mine up earlier than I wanted....the property I was on holds water pretty and it was already kinda bad in spots, with the extra rain I knew it would be even worse.  He was happy with the body count so all is well....I'm heading to a sandy area next week that should be great even with rain.  I'm going to try the peat moss trick to see how it works.

Tight chains everyone!!


----------



## Mark K

Had a coon this morning...in a foothold! Joker bypassed a DP to get to it too. And it doesn’t mater what direction he came from, he still walked right by it, lol. I’ll take what I can get though. 
This property has pretty decent roads (watch me get stuck now) so I’m leaving my sets out.


----------



## deermaster13

Dad had a coon yesterday morning. I had a tripped trap this morning. Reset in the dark and in a hurry so when I put my stuff back in my Rodeo(work ride) I didn't secure coyote urine bottle. Needless to say 45 minutes later when I pulled into dealership it was roughhh! llol


----------



## Mark K

2000 F150 with a camper shell on the back. My family swears buzzards circle my truck. The wife went to borrow some latex gloves out of the back and said she about gagged! I don’t smell anything, lol! The front is nice and somewhat clean...just full of hunting gear.


----------



## oldguy

Trapped out of a VW bug with the back seat removed. Good trapping rig. Go any where. Needed some work. The mechanic parked it out in the yard with the doors open for a couple of days. Said he didn't see how I stood to ride in that thing! Used to stop and get a can of Brunswick stew in the morning on the way out. Wire it to the manifold and have a hot lunch while I rode. Smelled OK to me!


----------



## deermaster13

Dad still heats our lunches on the manifold. Won't look under good of his truck and not find something to eat.


----------



## deermaster13

Well guys I couldn't let y'all post all possum pictures, even if it's a bad one. Hopefully I can leave early to remake this set as it's in a jam up spot. This rain really made it tough.


----------



## Mark K

Well, your check went better than mine.
Learned a lesson though, don’t use larger sticks as guiding!!
Apparently whatever it was shuffling for bait down the hole had moved one of the sticks over the trap. Then when it finally stepped on the pan it caught it and the stick! I could’ve even pulled my hand out of that gap! Good news is it didn’t tear up the set and apparently liked the bait. Went ahead and reset and baited again.


----------



## Mark K

Just found out some good news, found a buyer for possums!! $5 beats buzzard bait!


----------



## deermaster13

Mark K said:


> Just found out some good news, found a buyer for possums!! $5 beats buzzard bait!


DANG!!


----------



## Mark K

Yeah whole possums! All that’s required is a bullet hole in the head and trap marks on the feet. No skinning involved!! Getting $15-20 for coon carcasses too.


----------



## deermaster13

Got off little early to reset the possum catch this morning. I decided to relure and check under the pans. After 4 days of rain the peat moss has held up and every set would have fired. Hopefully something will step in one tonight. That's good you getting something for the possums, Dad has been getting 10 for coon carcass so it helps a little bit for his gas. Y'all know though we don't do it for the money. Gotta love it! Good luck y'all..


----------



## Mark K

Well warm muggy nights = possums. Had 2 this morning in DP’s. That’s lunch right there $10!!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Just found out some good news, found a buyer for possums!! $5 beats buzzard bait!



I could have bought a steak supper from my last job!  LOL

I'll have more...the land owner wants me to trap around his feeders for coon and possum on next weeks job.  If you get short on them I'm your huckleberry!  LOL


----------



## Mark K

I stayed away from then feeders because i thought he might be doing an inventory of the bucks. He sent me a pic of a possum and coon at a feeder and said take’em out. That’s where the 2 possums came from. Wish I had known sooner. Pulling Sunday or Monday to head to the next property.


----------



## mossyoakpro

My owner said he was tired of feeding his protein to the coons and possums...I'll be surrounding the feeders with DP's...LOL


----------



## Mark K

Haha! That’s exactly what I’ve done. Already got an invite back whenever I want to set traps except during deer season. This place is a true deer haven. Just not a whole lot of predators. A problem he thought he had he didn’t have, or at least not what thought he had.


----------



## deermaster13

Dad took another big boat coon by a feeder today. I think that makes about 6-8 off same feeder in week and half. Guys ask him get as many as we could.


----------



## mossyoakpro

deermaster13 said:


> Dad took another big boat coon by a feeder today. I think that makes about 6-8 off same feeder in week and half. Guys ask him get as many as we could.



What are you baiting the DP's with?  I use a mixture of cat food and corn with a touch of Shellfish oil but can always use a different approach.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Haha! That’s exactly what I’ve done. Already got an invite back whenever I want to set traps except during deer season. This place is a true deer haven. Just not a whole lot of predators. A problem he thought he had he didn’t have, or at least not what thought he had.



I'll be heading into a peach orchard this time around...there are some foodplots and fields as well but majority peach orchards with roads running everywhere.  I'm expecting it is a coyote honey hole.


----------



## Mark K

I’m using a catfood, corn, and Captain Crunch mix, lol. And I’ll squirt some shellfish/salmon oil mix around as an extra attractant.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> I’m using a catfood, corn, and Captain Crunch mix, lol. And I’ll squirt some shellfish/salmon oil mix around as an extra attractant.



Captain Crunch!!  LOL  At least it's colorful!!


----------



## Mark K

And really has a great smell!!


----------



## Mark K

Well, nothing this morning. Going to start pulling some footholds this evening and through the weekend. I’ll pull the DP’s last. 
Still say this Moon has something to do with the catches.


----------



## deermaster13

We have never used the DPs. Around the feeders we just put a couple live traps with sardines or mackerel and use Marsh mellow mashed up in the oil. Yesterday coon came out of a leg hold.


----------



## Mark K

The owner has cage traps around all his feeders, but I guess they start wising up to them. Then again I have 4 DP’s around this one particular feeder and the coon ignored my 4 plus his cage trap last night. If it was easy everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Mark K

May experiment with a couple DP’s and try my predator baits in them. They don’t mind clogging up my foothold sets!!!


----------



## deermaster13

We keep a couple dozen #1 leg holds for coons as well. Your right they will go in a set for predators. Dirt hole with egg shells and raw egg in it works well sometimes around a feeder if using a leg hold especially with peanut butter and jelly mixed in around the hole. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## mossyoakpro

deermaster13 said:


> We keep a couple dozen #1 leg holds for coons as well. Your right they will go in a set for predators. Dirt hole with egg shells and raw egg in it works well sometimes around a feeder if using a leg hold especially with peanut butter and jelly mixed in around the hole. Just my 2 cents though.



I'll be a trying this!  I have a couple #1 traps lying around.


----------



## Mark K

My problem with a dirthole around a feeder is it attracts the deer. Heck any dirthole I set attracts deer.


----------



## Mark K

Big goose egg this morning. Pulled most of my 550’s and will pull the rest tomorrow along with my DP’s. 
Already got all my other traps ready to go at the next location and will start setting as soon as the manager gives me the word. 
This property didn’t quite have the numbers the landowner thought. Even with all the cameras he has out we’re just not getting pics of anything on a consistent basis. Was invited back for some possible summer coyote trapping IF he starts getting some pics. And definitely for coons next year.


----------



## 280 Man

Im putting a few traps in the ground starting tomorrow. Gonna try and wipe out a few yotes, foxes, coons and bobcats before fawning and turkey nesting time...


----------



## deermaster13

Going to check what few i have left and relure. I'm pulling everything Tuesday as the rain coming back in.


----------



## Mark K

Ended with a coon on the last trap checked and pulled. 
Probably start setting on some new ground tomorrow or Tuesday and hopefully have them all set by this weekend.


----------



## deermaster13

Only a possum this morning. Dad caught a coyote and coon yesterday.


----------



## Mark K

The landowner I just left sent me pics this morning. He hasn’t had any pics in 3 days and last night had a coon at each feeder, lol.


----------



## johnq85

Good thread, wish I had got on earlier in the season. Anyway figured I would start sharing with y’all if it’s all good. I just set a new property today that hasn’t been trapped in over 10 years according to the land owner. I run mostly flat sets trying to pick off coyotes but am happy to take anything that comes along. Only thing about this property is the owner likes the coons and cats so I can’t take them if I get them. I’ll start following and posting updates. Only a few days left for regular fur bearers any way


----------



## Mark K

Wow. Owner “likes” coons and cats? 
He must “not like” turkeys and quail then, lol. Where I’m trapping now a coyote is ok, but coons and cats got to go!! Actually anything with 4 legs that’s not a deer or rabbit he wants gone. There’s even debate about Fox Squirrels stealing quail eggs.
And glad to have you. We all can learn from each other. Well not learn from me so much, but there’s quite a few experienced trappers on here. I’m learning every day!


----------



## Mark K

Well, got a few sets set this evening. They burned a long strip of small pines on both sides of a two track and I set about half a dozen traps. A couple flat sets with flagging, a couple dirt holes, and a couple compass sets. We will see.


----------



## oldguy

Have read that coyotes are attracted to burn sites. Was checking traps in the dark one morning and rounded a corner to see that a hay field where I had a trap had been burned the day before. Lost hope. Then rode up on a coyote. After that I was attracted to burn sites!


----------



## Mark K

Well we burn probably half the plantation over the course of a month or so. I’m just trying to hit the fresh burns right now. We will see. Forgot how open it looks with no Wiregrass or broomsedge.


----------



## johnq85

Mark K said:


> Wow. Owner “likes” coons and cats?
> He must “not like” turkeys and quail then, lol. Where I’m trapping now a coyote is ok, but coons and cats got to go!! Actually anything with 4 legs that’s not a deer or rabbit he wants gone. There’s even debate about Fox Squirrels stealing quail eggs.
> And glad to have you. We all can learn from each other. Well not learn from me so much, but there’s quite a few experienced trappers on here. I’m learning every day!


I think he has a misunderstanding of the negative effects that especially coons can have on a turkey and quail population. He likes the quail and turkeys but thinks coyotes are more of a problem. I tried to point out that coons are best predators but I guess he is set in his beliefs. Over time I may be able to convince him differently.


----------



## johnq85

Nothing on the new property today,caught one boar coon on another property. 1 trap set off by deer.


----------



## deermaster13

I had a tripped trap this morning, most likely the fox I had stealing the bait. Little gray on camera stealing out a dirt hole set. I moved the trap closer to the hole and not offset for the little rascal. I need to pull camera and see if I got any footage. could have been deer though as there were 3 around my sets when I pulled up this morning. haven't heard from dad today, as to if he caught. getting about time for me to be done for the season guys, too many chores on my list that's been put off.


----------



## Mark K

I used to think deer were somewhat intelligent...now I think they are worse than a 3 year old child! Extremely curious animals.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Got my new place somewhat set up today...peach orchards and fields.  Kinda different around those orchards as I can't see sign and really can't figure out how the critters travel as it's mainly grass which hides the tracks.  Guess I have a couple weeks to figure it out...Nice having a line out again


----------



## 280 Man

Finally got a few sets in the ground yesterday. Went today and had 2 that had been set off. Those coons can be so aggravating


----------



## Mark K

Checked this AM in the dark and didn’t notice anything. Went back this evening and had a tripped trap and one ran over or right close to being run over, lol. Had on a corner of a feed trail. Got two weeks before they feed that trail again. Trap was fine, dirt hole not so much. Decided just to leave it alone and wait and see. 
Bought an auger today and put in another couple dirt holes. Man why did I wait so long! Bed my trap first then auger the hole. I like it! Used some quail parts for bait in a couple holes this evening. Plantation manager saves me the leftovers after cleaning. 
Hopefully they can get another section burned tomorrow. I’m not setting anymore until we’re done with that area. Did pretty good over the summer in this area. Hoping the burning will only make it better. 
The only thing I don’t like is all this rain they are forecasting. But, later next week we get some winter weather back!! 

Mossy, welcome to my world! I’m sometimes envious of those yankees with snow for tracking and being able to see how the critters react to their sets. I’m sure you’ll get it done. You seem to figure out the properties in short order. It normally takes me a few days to make a catch or have a brain storm.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Gobblero sent me a pm with some pointers....I hope to put them to work tomorrow.  It would be kinda cool to snag a coyote in those peach trees with them blooming.  I can't wait for the cold temps to make a return...


----------



## 280 Man

mossyoakpro said:


> Gobblero sent me a pm with some pointers....I hope to put them to work tomorrow.  It would be kinda cool to snag a coyote in those peach trees with them blooming. * I can't wait for the cold temps to make a return*...



 That's coming next week....


----------



## Mark K

Yeah, Ol’ Gobblero knows his stuff. He’s young, but has been doing it a long time. I reach out to him as well, lol. When trapping is part of how you make a living you’re either good or hungry. That guy ain’t hungry, he’s just good.


----------



## mossyoakpro

How bout this for a first run!!  I don't even have it completely set up yet...


----------



## Mark K

Heck yeah!! That’s an awesome first morning check!


----------



## deermaster13

WAY TO GO!!


----------



## mossyoakpro

I'm going to tackle those peach orchards as soon as the rain gets out of here on Friday...I want to have everything in place for that cold front coming in next week. This morning was quite a pleasant surprise...I figured on the coons by the feeders but the 2 bonus canines.  The gray was in the first trap I set yesterday...The coyote was on a road running through the middle of a big field that had scat everywhere so I knew they were using it heavily...I have 4 sets there so I was hoping for a double or a triple...maybe tomorrow!!

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Mark K

Good deal man! It seems to work out a lot better when you’re finding some sort of sign.


----------



## 280 Man

Checked my traps today. Had a 'coon and a turkey. Turkey left their toe behind. Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase, "they gave ya the finger"...LOL


----------



## oldguy

Bird musta' been pulling hard!


----------



## deermaster13

That's the way my luck been running. I told myself I was going to pull up and be done but reset my last 5 sets again this evening after work. Going to pull this weekend though and dad said he was as well. Not sure how many we caught yet all together but sure has been good spending time with my Dad.


----------



## 280 Man

oldguy said:


> Bird musta' been pulling hard!



 When I walked up on the set I thought I had a canine pull-out from all the tore up ground. Then I looked at the trap and found that toe...


----------



## oldguy

280 Man said:


> When I walked up on the set I thought I had a canine pull-out from all the tore up ground. Then I looked at the trap and found that toe...


You'll recognize his track!
Might become a legend - "Ol' Three Toes" - Like some of those old wolf stories from the North Country or trickster coyotes out West!


----------



## oldguy

I saw a one legged turkey in SC years ago while on a deer stand. Hoping along in a flock. Don't know if/how he could scratch or if he just pecked at what everybody else turned up.


----------



## 280 Man

oldguy said:


> I saw a one legged turkey in SC years ago while on a deer stand. Hoping along in a flock. Don't know if/how he could scratch or if he just pecked at what everybody else turned up.



It's amazing how "animals" can adapt to injuries and in most cases do quite well


----------



## mossyoakpro

Pinched another one....I was getting concerned about the back foot catches so I called a fella that has been trapping for 40 plus years and asked him.  According to him you usually will catch the back foot because the animal is trying to pee on your set??? Makes sense I guess...Really doesn't matter to me...I caught it so it's outta circulation!!


----------



## deermaster13

All that matters is you got that foot to step on that little 2 inch circle! Which ever foot it may be. Good job!


----------



## oldguy

Yep, a foots a foot. He's caught that's really all that matters.
Front foot, back foot, both front feet whatever works.


----------



## mossyoakpro

deermaster13 said:


> All that matters is you got that foot to step on that little 2 inch circle! Which ever foot it may be. Good job!



That's the way I see it...it was concerning because the last 3 canines I caught were back foot.  I'll take em anyway I can get em! Another fawn killer outta the population!


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> Yep, a foots a foot. He's caught that's really all that matters.
> Front foot, back foot, both front feet whatever works.



The little MB 450 held good...I have gotten where I like them better than the big brother 550.


----------



## 280 Man

mossyoakpro said:


> That's the way I see it...it was concerning because the last 3 canines I caught were back foot.  I'll take em anyway I can get em! Another fawn killer outta the population!



I terminate all yotes with extreme prejudice..I hate those nasty, stinking things!!


----------



## Mark K

Ill take a back foot catch all day long. 
I would like to know what kind of sets and baits/lure used though. Or just PM me, just curious why they would be doing that.


----------



## oldguy

I remember reading somewhere that the 'yote is trying to cover a new/strange smell in its territory. Same source said a male can stand several feet away and mark the source! Then you see those kick back marks. Why one coyote behaves one way and another coyote behaves differently to the same stimulus is part of the coyote mystique, what allows lure makers to sell more and different potions, what allows coyotes to survive and adapt, and what drives coyote trappers crazy! If they were predictable and easy they'd be possums!


----------



## oldguy

mossyoakpro said:


> The little MB 450 held good...I have gotten where I like them better than the big brother 550.


Before the advent of "coyote traps" all I ever used was Northwoods 1.5 square jaws. They held 'em just fine.


----------



## Mark K

oldguy said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the 'yote is trying to cover a new/strange smell in its territory. Same source said a male can stand several feet away and mark the source! Then you see those kick back marks. Why one coyote behaves one way and another coyote behaves differently to the same stimulus is part of the coyote mystique, what allows lure makers to sell more and different potions, what allows coyotes to survive and adapt, and what drives coyote trappers crazy! If they were predictable and easy they'd be possums!


Understand that and maybe I’m doing it wrong. I’m using bait and or lure in the hole or pipe. I’m wanting him to investigate and dig for what’s there, not urinate on it. Unless it’s scent post set. That’s why I asked what kind of sets.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> Ill take a back foot catch all day long.
> I would like to know what kind of sets and baits/lure used though. Or just PM me, just curious why they would be doing that.



All of them have been dirtholes...2 with a skunky smell(GH 2 and Bounty Hunter) 1 with a private stock lure called M44 which is a mouse based lure(food) All I can figure is they are somewhat interested but want to mark it for later and step on the pan???  Sounds feasible I suppose???


----------



## oldguy

Mark K said:


> Understand that and maybe I’m doing it wrong. I’m using bait and or lure in the hole or pipe. I’m wanting him to investigate and dig for what’s there, not urinate on it. Unless it’s scent post set. That’s why I asked what kind of sets.


The thing of it is, today he might come by and mark it. Might come back tomorrow, a week from now, maybe ten days or two weeks later and walk right up like a good coyote and get caught - if a possum don't beat him to it. May not ever come back. Coyote gotta' do what a coyote gotta' do. He don't care what you want!
I'm sure that there are "Wolfers" out there ready to sell you some gimmick to "solve" your problem for X dollars. They walk away X dollars (times the number of folks willing to buy in) richer and you go back to being frustrated and asking the eternal why? Might not be a why. Just a 'yote being a 'yote. Somethings you can't buy - patience and a sense of humor helps.
Keep in mind that before books, periodicals, mass media and the inter-net thousands or perhaps millions of coyotes were caught using nothing but a dirt hole & urine posts. And we have no way of knowing how many drove the old guys crazy!


----------



## Mark K

You misunderstood my question, I’m not wanting to buy what he’s using. I wanted to try and figure out why it illicits that response.
I do have some commercial baits, but I’m doing better on road kill turkey, quail parts, and fresh bobcat leg bones.
I don’t know that the predators are urinating, that was a guess by someone more knowledgeable than he or I. For all I know they dug at the hole front the side or back and got caught exiting after raiding the bait. I just find it hard to believe a predator would find something it wants to eat, say a fresh killed rabbit, and urinate on it rather than eating it.

I’ll admit straight up that ima rookie, newb, wann be, etc...and if my existence depend upon coyote meat I’d be dead within a few weeks. I’m here just to learn and post occasional success.


----------



## oldguy

That's the point actually, he may not want to eat it, it's just something new in his territory presented in a way he's unfamiliar with. So he covers it with his sent and moves on. Other times he may be moved to eat other times not. You've probably seen it, I certainly have, and I have a friend trapping right now that's had it happen more than once this week, where a critter comes up, works the dirt hole, pulls the bait out of the hole and leaves it and walks away. Why? Guess he didn't want to eat. Why? Who knows. Maybe a coyote psychiatrist could unravel the mystery. All we can do is set traps and hope things go right.
I did not mean to insinuate that you were trying to buy something from the other poster. That "you" was meant as a collective designation for any and all trappers.
Let's talk about that fresh killed rabbit. Have you ever seen a place where a wild varmint buried something for later? Sure you see where a bobcat covers a beaver carcass or deer remains. But have you ever gotten out of your truck at the spots we like to think of as "good spots" - road intersections, habitat edges, whatever and said, "Oh look, here's where a coyote or a fox buried something for later?" If you're like me you've walked and driven a heap of miles looking at these good spots, and I can honestly say I've never ever seen such a thing. I've seen domestic dogs bury stuff, dig a hole, push the dirt back with their nose, but when they get through it doesn't look a thing like a classical dirt hole. Places where varmints dig out rats in a field look like sloppy dirt holes. Tiny holes made by mice and voles out in a field resemble what we try to make our dirt holes look like, but they aren't at intersections, etc. and they don't have bait and lure emanating seductive smells out of them. So why are we sold on dirt holes? They work - sometimes.
Not trying to insult you or to imply that you don't know what you're doing just offering my two cents worth.


----------



## Mark K

I agree, I’ve never found anything buried. Maybe that had to do with our location and temps. What I find is where they either made the kill or ate what they killed (feathers or fur).
I have had some holes with the bait (quail wings and some other parts) pulled out. It came in from the side...didn’t block enough. But can only guess what it might have been due to rain after it happened.
I just always heard a critter will mark its kill afterwards when it supposedly buries or covers it.
So now this leads me to start questioning where exactly should the trap be placed. And I’ll be honest, I experiment a lot. I’ve put them on the edge of a dirthole and caught critters. I’ve put them back 12”+ and caught critters. I’ve put them the 9” - 3” offset and caught critters. So far none out produce the others. Even put one back a ways to avoid a fox and still caught the fox. (Fox and coyote tracks and I wanted the coyote more!)
Unfortunately only one of the areas I trap had decent enough roads/breaks to be able to see tracks everywhere else is a guessing game. Right now my biggest issue is this stupid JOB that gets in the way of my trapping. I have to set where I can check in a reasonable amount of time and still make it to work on time. I don’t mind going without sleep, but I do have a family too. Retirement will be so much fun!!!


----------



## oldguy

Mark K, do you get the Trapper's World magazine? There's an on going report on federal coyote lure research. This past issue is up to part 4 with part 5 to follow in the May-June issue. Don't know if there's more after that. If you don't get the magazine pm me your address and I'll send you this issue. I've already passed on the previous issues to another trapping friend, but you can obtain back issues.


----------



## johnq85

oldguy said:


> That's the point actually, he may not want to eat it, it's just something new in his territory presented in a way he's unfamiliar with. So he covers it with his sent and moves on. Other times he may be moved to eat other times not. You've probably seen it, I certainly have, and I have a friend trapping right now that's had it happen more than once this week, where a critter comes up, works the dirt hole, pulls the bait out of the hole and leaves it and walks away. Why? Guess he didn't want to eat. Why? Who knows. Maybe a coyote psychiatrist could unravel the mystery. All we can do is set traps and hope things go right.
> I did not mean to insinuate that you were trying to buy something from the other poster. That "you" was meant as a collective designation for any and all trappers.
> Let's talk about that fresh killed rabbit. Have you ever seen a place where a wild varmint buried something for later? Sure you see where a bobcat covers a beaver carcass or deer remains. But have you ever gotten out of your truck at the spots we like to think of as "good spots" - road intersections, habitat edges, whatever and said, "Oh look, here's where a coyote or a fox buried something for later?" If you're like me you've walked and driven a heap of miles looking at these good spots, and I can honestly say I've never ever seen such a thing. I've seen domestic dogs bury stuff, dig a hole, push the dirt back with their nose, but when they get through it doesn't look a thing like a classical dirt hole. Places where varmints dig out rats in a field look like sloppy dirt holes. Tiny holes made by mice and voles out in a field resemble what we try to make our dirt holes look like, but they aren't at intersections, etc. and they don't have bait and lure emanating seductive smells out of them. So why are we sold on dirt holes? They work - sometimes.
> Not trying to insult you or to imply that you don't know what you're doing just offering my two cents worth.



I find it interesting that you make these points about dirt holes. I am also new to this and have been learning by trial and error over the past few years. Everything I watch or read says to use the dirt hole like it has some mystical power to catch coyotes but dare I admit that I have never caught a coyote at a dirt hole set? I have caught plenty of bobcats, fox, and coons in them but could not get a coyote to work them regardless of what I tired. Initially I thought I was doing something wrong and maybe I really am but I have had good success with flat set and blind sets. This leads me to believe that the dirt hole may not be all it is cracked up to be in the videos and blogs. I know guys have a lot of success using it but it just hasn’t worked for me. Anyway I came to the conclusion that just like you said a hole with all kinds of strange scents coming out of it may be a little to unnatural where I’m at. What has been best for me has been Keeping everything looking as natural as I possibly can and just using a small amount gland lure or urine or scat or a combination of these to get them to stop and give it attention for a moment. Maybe y’all can give some other opinions on this but this has just been my observation.


----------



## johnq85

Mark K said:


> I agree, I’ve never found anything buried. Maybe that had to do with our location and temps. What I find is where they either made the kill or ate what they killed (feathers or fur).
> I have had some holes with the bait (quail wings and some other parts) pulled out. It came in from the side...didn’t block enough. But can only guess what it might have been due to rain after it happened.
> I just always heard a critter will mark its kill afterwards when it supposedly buries or covers it.
> So now this leads me to start questioning where exactly should the trap be placed. And I’ll be honest, I experiment a lot. I’ve put them on the edge of a dirthole and caught critters. I’ve put them back 12”+ and caught critters. I’ve put them the 9” - 3” offset and caught critters. So far none out produce the others. Even put one back a ways to avoid a fox and still caught the fox. (Fox and coyote tracks and I wanted the coyote more!)
> Unfortunately only one of the areas I trap had decent enough roads/breaks to be able to see tracks everywhere else is a guessing game. Right now my biggest issue is this stupid JOB that gets in the way of my trapping. I have to set where I can check in a reasonable amount of time and still make it to work on time. I don’t mind going without sleep, but I do have a family too. Retirement will be so much fun!!!



I have one of them JOBS also, and a family, so I understand the time issue well. 
I’m like you with trap placement. I decided a while back that I was not gonna use a formula like 9 and 3 or whatever they say it is now because every coyote is different and I don’t think we can expect them to do a certain thing at a set. I started trying to look at each set individually and make a decision based on what I was seeing at that set. For example, earlier this year I made a flat set on a sandy road with lots of tracks. I ended up placing my trap next to a small root that came up out of the ground a little bit because I figured the root would act as a natural guide for the foot. The second check I had a nice female coyote. I am new to all of this like you so I can’t tell you a better way to do it but I think trying different places like you said you did is a good idea. It’s all a learning game that I can’t get enough of.


----------



## Mark K

I think it’s all about location, location, location. I can get lucky a good bit of the time if I have sign to go by. 
I got out this morning and walked I don’t know how far and found no tracks or scat of any kind. And I was walking recently plowed breaks for burning. 
I’ve been told the area I’m in right now has always produced coyotes, and part of the area I have a couple traps I have caught critters there. The main part I haven’t. Got to wait until we burn some more before setting the rest of my traps. This weather is not very cooperative, for burning or trapping.


----------



## oldguy

I thought I'd throw this out for consideration and maybe to ease some of the agony.
The week end after deer season the GA Trappers Association holds an annual competition. Members come from all over the State. Each draws a parcel of land and can set only 12 traps. Some folks get lucky and draw ag land others may draw strictly timber. You set traps on Friday and check on Saturday and Sunday. You can move stuff around, add water sets or DP traps whatever, but can still have only 12 traps.
This year there were 17 trappers. 17 trappers X 12 traps = 207 traps. Saturday morning there were 2 - two- coyotes caught! Some very good trappers with over 200 hundred traps out and only two coyotes caught. Saturday night a huge storm dumped inches of rain so Sunday's check was insignificant. All of that to say; sometimes you win, sometimes the coyote wins.
There will probably be people who read this and think that that must have been a bunch of sorry trappers. But I can assure you that's not the case. Sure, I've set up places and nailed 'em night after night, but I've had my share (plus) of fruitless checks - and it takes the same amount of work either way!


----------



## oldguy

johnq85 said:


> I find it interesting that you make these points about dirt holes. I am also new to this and have been learning by trial and error over the past few years. Everything I watch or read says to use the dirt hole like it has some mystical power to catch coyotes but dare I admit that I have never caught a coyote at a dirt hole set? I have caught plenty of bobcats, fox, and coons in them but could not get a coyote to work them regardless of what I tired. Initially I thought I was doing something wrong and maybe I really am but I have had good success with flat set and blind sets. This leads me to believe that the dirt hole may not be all it is cracked up to be in the videos and blogs. I know guys have a lot of success using it but it just hasn’t worked for me. Anyway I came to the conclusion that just like you said a hole with all kinds of strange scents coming out of it may be a little to unnatural where I’m at. What has been best for me has been Keeping everything looking as natural as I possibly can and just using a small amount gland lure or urine or scat or a combination of these to get them to stop and give it attention for a moment. Maybe y’all can give some other opinions on this but this has just been my observation.


I wouldn't advocate giving up on dirt holes. Millions of coyotes have met their fate at a dirt hole. The fellar that I took my live coyotes to had a trapping partner. They'd pull up to a spot, and one would take one side of the road and the other the other side. Both set nothing but dirt holes. Over and over and over, and they caught lots of coyotes!
I like clandestine setting like you speak of too !


----------



## deermaster13

Gentleman i have enjoyed this thread and appreciate y'all let me participate. Our season is done as other chores need to be addressed. Not sure yet how many we caught but this is first season in a long time that we didn't catch a cat. Hopefully I can get dad to the GTA convention this year. He got inducted into the hall of fame in 95 and been a member since it got started. I will be keeping up with y'all on this thread as it keeps going so good luck to each of you.


----------



## Mark K

oldguy said:


> I thought I'd throw this out for consideration and maybe to ease some of the agony.
> The week end after deer season the GA Trappers Association holds an annual competition. Members come from all over the State. Each draws a parcel of land and can set only 12 traps. Some folks get lucky and draw ag land others may draw strictly timber. You set traps on Friday and check on Saturday and Sunday. You can move stuff around, add water sets or DP traps whatever, but can still have only 12 traps.
> This year there were 17 trappers. 17 trappers X 12 traps = 207 traps. Saturday morning there were 2 - two- coyotes caught! Some very good trappers with over 200 hundred traps out and only two coyotes caught. Saturday night a huge storm dumped inches of rain so Sunday's check was insignificant. All of that to say; sometimes you win, sometimes the coyote wins.
> There will probably be people who read this and think that that must have been a bunch of sorry trappers. But I can assure you that's not the case. Sure, I've set up places and nailed 'em night after night, but I've had my share (plus) of fruitless checks - and it takes the same amount of work either way!



That’s exactly what Ol Gobblero said. It’s a numbers game. The more you set the more you’ll catch.
I just take it personally or as a lack of ability on my part if I’m not making catches. It’s a heck of a learning game.
And with that being said, I rode through an area this afternoon and found some coyote tracks on the main road through the area. Set a couple traps near an intersection and hoping for the best. The main issue will be if I can even get to them Monday morning to check before work. Hoping we won’t get the rain amounts they’re forecasting!


----------



## Big7

Prolly a stupid question?

With the various animals and furs, do you sell the fur or just catch to keep predators under control?


----------



## Mark K

Can’t speak for everyone, but we skin everything except possums. Sell possums whole and coon carcasses after skinned out. Will we make any money on the furs, probably not enough to even pay for gas. Not in it for the money, mainly for predator control. A little money would be nice though.


----------



## johnq85

I skin all mine except possum also. Like Mark said, I probably won’t make much on them but I try to use everything as much as I can. I either give away my coins after skinned or sometimes people will give me some gas money for cleaning them. I reuse beavers for bait. My main goal is to control predators but I try to use everything I can.


----------



## johnq85

oldguy said:


> I thought I'd throw this out for consideration and maybe to ease some of the agony.
> The week end after deer season the GA Trappers Association holds an annual competition. Members come from all over the State. Each draws a parcel of land and can set only 12 traps. Some folks get lucky and draw ag land others may draw strictly timber. You set traps on Friday and check on Saturday and Sunday. You can move stuff around, add water sets or DP traps whatever, but can still have only 12 traps.
> This year there were 17 trappers. 17 trappers X 12 traps = 207 traps. Saturday morning there were 2 - two- coyotes caught! Some very good trappers with over 200 hundred traps out and only two coyotes caught. Saturday night a huge storm dumped inches of rain so Sunday's check was insignificant. All of that to say; sometimes you win, sometimes the coyote wins.
> There will probably be people who read this and think that that must have been a bunch of sorry trappers. But I can assure you that's not the case. Sure, I've set up places and nailed 'em night after night, but I've had my share (plus) of fruitless checks - and it takes the same amount of work either way!



I read some stuff about this competition and was wondering how someone wins, is it whoever catches the most or is there some kind of point system?
Also can anyone go to compete or do you have to be drawn or something? Seems like it would be a fun time.


----------



## oldguy

johnq85 said:


> I read some stuff about this competition and was wondering how someone wins, is it whoever catches the most or is there some kind of point system?
> Also can anyone go to compete or do you have to be drawn or something? Seems like it would be a fun time.


There's a point system based on the critters. Don't know it off the top of my head. I don't go to seriously compete but to socialize, see new country, experiment with new lures, sets, etc. The late (late!) nights around the campfire are a big draw for me. Whole thing like a rendezvous. Shining times for this ol' coon!
It's a members only deal. You really need to join the GTA, (anybody that traps should) only organization in the State to support trapping. Been at it for 37 years. Formed during the years (70s) when anti-trapping legislation was introduced every year in the Ga legislation (courtesy of Sen. Floyd Hudgens) . Believe it or not Anti coalition consisted of Humane Society, antis in general and houndsmen (now they buy coyotes and foxes from - trappers!). 
Any way GTA has a web site where you can join. Spring Fling coming up, good place to meet folks and learn from demos.


----------



## johnq85

oldguy said:


> There's a point system based on the critters. Don't know it off the top of my head. I don't go to seriously compete but to socialize, see new country, experiment with new lures, sets, etc. The late (late!) nights around the campfire are a big draw for me. Whole thing like a rendezvous. Shining times for this ol' coon!
> It's a members only deal. You really need to join the GTA, (anybody that traps should) only organization in the State to support trapping. Been at it for 37 years. Formed during the years (70s) when anti-trapping legislation was introduced every year in the Ga legislation (courtesy of Sen. Floyd Hudgens) . Believe it or not Anti coalition consisted of Humane Society, antis in general and houndsmen (now they buy coyotes and foxes from - trappers!).
> Any way GTA has a web site where you can join. Spring Fling coming up, good place to meet folks and learn from demos.


I actually joined around the beginning of this past trapping season. Hoping I can make some of the events this year.


----------



## mossyoakpro

oldguy said:


> I thought I'd throw this out for consideration and maybe to ease some of the agony.
> The week end after deer season the GA Trappers Association holds an annual competition. Members come from all over the State. Each draws a parcel of land and can set only 12 traps. Some folks get lucky and draw ag land others may draw strictly timber. You set traps on Friday and check on Saturday and Sunday. You can move stuff around, add water sets or DP traps whatever, but can still have only 12 traps.
> This year there were 17 trappers. 17 trappers X 12 traps = 207 traps. Saturday morning there were 2 - two- coyotes caught! Some very good trappers with over 200 hundred traps out and only two coyotes caught. Saturday night a huge storm dumped inches of rain so Sunday's check was insignificant. All of that to say; sometimes you win, sometimes the coyote wins.
> There will probably be people who read this and think that that must have been a bunch of sorry trappers. But I can assure you that's not the case. Sure, I've set up places and nailed 'em night after night, but I've had my share (plus) of fruitless checks - and it takes the same amount of work either way!



That contest was won on my farm years ago...I wanted to enter this year but my schedule would not allow it. May be next year...


----------



## mossyoakpro

Another one goes down this morning...This impending monsoon will probably put a halt to the catch for a couple days until I can get everything up and running again.


----------



## Mark K

You are on a roll! 
Of course out of the three new sets yesterday, 2 were tripped by deer. Which leads me to ask, has anyone ever actually caught a deer? Only asking because one of the traps it appears that the deer struggled a little to get out. Tracks pretty good on the road where it pulled out. Pretty sure that would be a heck of a release by myself, lol.


----------



## oldguy

deermaster13 said:


> Gentleman i have enjoyed this thread and appreciate y'all let me participate. Our season is done as other chores need to be addressed. Not sure yet how many we caught but this is first season in a long time that we didn't catch a cat. Hopefully I can get dad to the GTA convention this year. He got inducted into the hall of fame in 95 and been a member since it got started. I will be keeping up with y'all on this thread as it keeps going so good luck to each of you.


Hey Man, Steve Rainey here. Also original member along with Tommy Key.
Who's your dad?
HOF 2000


Mark K said:


> You are on a roll!
> Of course out of the three new sets yesterday, 2 were tripped by deer. Which leads me to ask, has anyone ever actually caught a deer? Only asking because one of the traps it appears that the deer struggled a little to get out. Tracks pretty good on the road where it pulled out. Pretty sure that would be a heck of a release by myself, lol.


Snagged a deer in a 1.5 victor years ago. Didn't last long. One jump and it was gone!
Later on at a UGA catfish pond caught a radio collard doe in a #4 double long spring set on a drowning rig for beaver. Trap was in the water with a concrete block for a drowning weight. She pulled the block up to the bank. Got the whole thing all tangled up in a big mess then gave out and laid down. B-A-D deal for me. I had to go face the music. Turned out non-fatal and after a while the whole thing blew over. Perfect example of why we don't big/bigger traps on land for coyotes!


----------



## johnq85

Small female back foot catch this morning. Cooler temps must of had them moving.


----------



## Mark K

Good catch man! Didn’t even see any deer this morning. Hoping tonight they move.
She didn’t even tear up the ground. My coon make a bigger mess that what she did, lol!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Let the games begin!  LOL  These were over a mile apart so it was not the same yote. The pile by the hole was in a catch circle from the other day...trap was not touched just needed a little dirt from the rain.  The dump directly on my trap!!  That's just mean!!  LOL


----------



## johnq85

Mark K said:


> Good catch man! Didn’t even see any deer this morning. Hoping tonight they move.
> She didn’t even tear up the ground. My coon make a bigger mess that what she did, lol!


I know, she was asleep when I pulled up but went to howling as soon as I got out the truck.


----------



## johnq85

mossyoakpro said:


> Let the games begin!  LOL  These were over a mile apart so it was not the same yote. The pile by the hole was in a catch circle from the other day...trap was not touched just needed a little dirt from the rain.  The dump directly on my trap!!  That's just mean!!  LOL


That looks like he’s challenging you.


----------



## mossyoakpro

johnq85 said:


> That looks like he’s challenging you.



Challenge accepted....


----------



## Mark K

Got a cam on a couple sets and nothing at 0530 check then about daylight something clogs my trap...not so bad except at 1050 here comes a coyote and checks out what clogged my set!!! He then took the road to the right instead of coming on down the road where an empty set was. Hopefully he’ll be back this week. 
We’re going to try and get some burning done over the next few days now that we have some dry weather and sunshine. Hopefully I’ll have enough time to get some more sets in the ground.


----------



## johnq85

Nice cool morning, very wet checking this morning though especially since I have to walk a portion of my line. Caught a big fat goose egg today. I think tonight is going to be a good night.


----------



## mossyoakpro

This could be the one who took a dump on my trap...this set was 100 yards from that one.  She had her boyfriend with her, I saw his tracks leaving the scene.  Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## johnq85

mossyoakpro said:


> This could be the one who took a dump on my trap...this set was 100 yards from that one.  She had her boyfriend with her, I saw his tracks leaving the scene.  Maybe tomorrow....



Awesome! He’s gonna mess up now that she is gone.


----------



## Mark K

Wouldn’t you know, didn’t go check first thing and the manager sends me videos, lol!!
I got up at 0445 and it was flooding rain. I figured I’m getting off at 1100 to go help burn so I’ll just check on my way in to get the 4-wheeler. So about 0700 I sent the manager a text and told him my plans. He said don’t worry about it, I’m gonna go check mine about 0830 and I’ll see if I see anything. 
Well about 0845 I get a pic of him going past my camera. About 10 minutes later my phone dings for a message but I was too busy to even look at it. Then my phone rings, “Hey man what do you want me to do with it?” I had to ask do with what and he said I sent you a video. I looked real quick and realized I’d caught a coyote. I told him to go ahead and dispatch it and I’d pick it up. 5 minutes later my phone dings again. He sent another video and asked, “Dispatch?” I was like heck yes!! 
Those sets have been sitting since last Monday!! The one with the turkey feather hanging was a double dirt hole with a trap between the two about 10” back dead center. The other was also a dirthole but more blended. I had dug up some broomsedge from an unburned area and transplanted it right over the hole, well about half was covering the hole. 
The traps were about 100+/- yards from each other. One had roadkill turkey and the other had Hiawatha Valley. One had bobcat pee and the other had Coyote Mag-P I think. 
Guess that front had them moving last night. And both were females!!


----------



## johnq85

Those are some good looking coyotes! Awesome catches


----------



## Ol' Gobblero

Gotta love those burns. Good job Mark. Patience is your friend. Let them traps sit till they catch.


----------



## Mark K

Yeah, someone said they always did good on the airstrip, lol. 
One up from the Monument where the feed trail crosses and one about 100yds or so up the hill towards the pond.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Good job Mark!!  Shame you didn't get to see them in person...I love to see them bouncing!!


----------



## Ol' Gobblero

Thought I recognized it. There will be more. Dont be scared to set on the edge of those catch circles after a coyote catch. Sometimes they won’t commit to the circle, but will dive into a well blended set on the edge. Keep it up.


----------



## Mark K

Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then. 
My first double on coyotes!! What’s really cool is I had a camera there. Saw it go down as I was getting ready! First was at 0448 second one was at 0505! 
Male and female. 
One on a blended dirthole and one on a Pipe Dream Set. Neither was going anywhere!
Caught at corner of Easy and Monument...Gobblero


----------



## johnq85

Mark K said:


> Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.
> My first double on coyotes!! What’s really cool is I had a camera there. Saw it go down as I was getting ready! First was at 0448 second one was at 0505!
> Male and female.
> One on a blended dirthole and one on a Pipe Dream Set. Neither was going anywhere!
> Caught at corner of Easy and Monument...Gobblero
> 
> View attachment 961378View attachment 961379View attachment 961380



You are killing it! I haven’t checked mine yet today. Now I’m wishing I got up early.
Congrats


----------



## antharper

Good job Mark !


----------



## Mark K

This is a new well blended set outside the catch circle. Used the same pipe for a small dab of lure in it. And this is what happens.And if I was a betting guy, I’d bet a dozen chocolate covered creme filled doughnuts she tripped my trap!!


----------



## Mark K

This is why I trap. The gobbler is about dead even where the far coyote is in the picture of the double. The camera is facing the truck.


----------



## Mark K

A huge male this morning! He danced when I drove up, but wouldn’t dance for me when I got out. This set was caddy corner from where I caught my first coyote. I was starting to wonder if it was even functionable, lol. This is the third down what they call the Airstrip and also my biggest yet.


----------



## mossyoakpro

On day 10 my scent post finally pays off!  I pulled everything today because I am just tired of slopping around in the mud...it's suppose to start raining AGAIN tomorrow


----------



## Mark K

mossyoakpro said:


> On day 10 my scent post finally pays off!  I pulled everything today because I am just tired of slopping around in the mud...it's suppose to start raining AGAIN tomorrow



The trap I caught one on this morning has sat lonely for 12 straight days before it was paid a visit! 
This week has been on fire. Those colder temps and no moon has had them moving. I’ve caught something every day this week except Monday I believe.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Mark K said:


> The trap I caught one on this morning has sat lonely for 12 straight days before it was paid a visit!
> This week has been on fire. Those colder temps and no moon has had them moving. I’ve caught something every day this week except Monday I believe.




I had a good 10 days...there was something in a trap every morning.  The landowner was tickled.  I would have stayed with it but my truck already has at least 200 lbs of mud on it, under it, and everywhere in between and I just need a break.  I don't know that I have ever used 4wd as much as the last month.  It's ridiculously wet and rain is coming again....unless I get a real sweet offer for a paying trapping job I'm done until next year.  Time to watch some turkeys go see their maker!!

Tight chains all!!!


----------



## Mark K

Congrats on a great season Mossy and thanks for the advice. Good luck with the turkeys!


----------



## johnq85

I haven’t had as much success as y’all have. I really haven’t even seen fresh sign of them in a while around my sets. Checked a far corner of the property today and found a lot of fresh tracks going down a road. I plan to set it tomorrow.
On the other hand the land owner called me tonight and said he could hear one barking near a dirt pit where I have a few sets, maybe I’ll have one waiting on me when I get there in the morning


----------



## Mark K

We’re supposed to get some rain Sunday evening, bad stuff supposed to go North of us. Right now they’ve changed the forecast and after Sunday it’s not “supposed” to be so bad. Hoping it drys out as quick as it did after this last rain.


----------



## johnq85

Mark K said:


> We’re supposed to get some rain Sunday evening, bad stuff supposed to go North of us. Right now they’ve changed the forecast and after Sunday it’s not “supposed” to be so bad. Hoping it drys out as quick as it did after this last rain.


Me too, too much more rain and I’m gonna be doing a lot of walking where I’m at. I’m gonna stay after them a little while longer though. At least until the heat makes me stop.


----------



## Mark K

johnq85 said:


> I haven’t had as much success as y’all have. I really haven’t even seen fresh sign of them in a while around my sets. Checked a far corner of the property today and found a lot of fresh tracks going down a road. I plan to set it tomorrow.
> On the other hand the land owner called me tonight and said he could hear one barking near a dirt pit where I have a few sets, maybe I’ll have one waiting on me when I get there in the morning


Hey man I’m a rookie at this. I frequent a few sites and the one thing I’ve learned is just let the sets sit and set on sign as soon as you find it. 
It seems about the time I’m ready to give up, they show up and I’ll start catching again. Hopefully that barking will be one waiting on you! Good luck!


----------



## johnq85

That seems to be how it goes for me too, just when I think it’s time to pick up and move they start getting caught. The new sign I found today was pretty heavy so hopefully getting that set will put a few more in the truck. Regardless if I’m catching them or not I just love being out there so it’s a win every day for me.


----------



## Mark K

I had found at least two different sets of coyote tracks and some other tracks...within 3 days all the tracks seen were caught. 
From my understanding its breeding season for coyotes which I’m guessing will mean coyotes will be on the move. May not be tonight, or even next Friday, but eventually they will be out and about in my area again. I just need to make sure I have functioning sets ready for them.


----------



## Ol' Gobblero

Little piece of advice on finding sign. The best, hottest sign consists of tracks coming and going both directions. This either means one coyote is frequenting the area on a daily basis or that you have multiple coyotes on that highway. A single set of tracks often means a single, wandering coyote. May be several days before he makes his loop again. There are also alot of ragweed fields and fire breaks getting turned right now. Don’t forget to check this fresh dirt. I have found some good travel corridors over the years in the middle of small fields. You wouldn’t think they would be travelling across the center of these fields, but often times what is on the edges of these fields creates a travel corridor.


----------



## Mark K

Well my streak ended this morning...nothing! Did have a dirthole cleaned out, but no critter. Went ahead and tripped the trap and reset it. Tripped fine for me, so not sure what happened.
Found some fresh coming and going tracks and set a couple traps. Sure would like to catch something I can see during the daylight hours, lol.


----------



## johnq85

Nothing for me this morning but I did get the road with all the sign set. It has a lot of tracks going both directions. I made three sets along the length of it so hopefully one will connect. A double would be awesome too


----------



## Mark K

Hoping for cooler dry weather again!! Enough of this warm wet stuff, lol. It’s like everything is on lock down. Didn’t even have a deer on camera last night. Hopefully they’ll be on the prowl again soon.


----------



## Mark K

Yes sir! Back in the game! Caught the big male in this set Friday, a possum Sunday, and this young male this morning!! #6
To clarify, I reset on the edge of the catch circle with a dirthole after the big male catch. Left it in the same spot after the possum and just reset. On advice from the more experienced, I swap out traps after each catch. Was really worried after we got about 1.2” in 45 minutes yesterday evening. I KNOW some are going to have to be reset, lol.


----------



## mossyoakpro

Awesome!!


----------



## johnq85

That is great! What kinds of bait and lure have you been using if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Mark K

Honestly a whole heap of stuff. Hiawatha Valley and Keg Creek Bill Nelson predator bait for the commercial stuff. I may be all wrong in my thinking, but the Hiawatha Valley has been good when it’s cooler (somewhat of an tainted smell) and the Kegs Creek when it warmer (a sweeter smell to me).
I’ve caught 2 coyotes and another critter off just coyote paws in the holes. And some have come off just quail/turkey parts in the hole. 
I’ll occasionally use a little urine bobcat/red fox/coyote on something placed between the sets (pine cone or piece of bark).
I’m more lucky than good, so take that advice as just what has worked. I just think the critters were really roaming last week.


----------



## Mark K

Well, this week has been fairly poor for catches. Hoping this weekend and next week with the cooler weather will pick things up a little. 
They did some burning and spent some time around my sets while doing it, so that might have had something to do with some of the lack of sign. Everything should be quiet this weekend and I now think everything around my sets will be left alone. Hoping for a better next week. The good weeks can flat sure spoil you, lol!


----------



## Mark K

Just walked outside and while it’s cloudy that half moon is about dead overhead and plenty bright...y’all know from my previous posts that I feel jinxed with the moon. Hoping to break that jinx this next week!


----------



## johnq85

I agree, that moon seems to slow everything down. I’m probably gonna pull all my sets soon and get after the turkeys for a little while. I’m finding it hard to stay motivated when catches are so slow for me right now.


----------



## Mark K

Had a coyote on camera stop and smell the urine placed between the sets but went on about his business afterwards...urine is now placed at both sets. If he stops and smells now he should definitely investigate and get caught, I hope!


----------



## Mark K

Put out 5 new sets yesterday evening and used some very very slightly tainted bobcat chunks for bait in some of the dirtholes. 
Got up this morning and had almost 20 something pics on camera and just knew I had something in the trap...NOPE, just every deer within smelling range!! The only good news is they somehow didn’t trip the trap. 
Bobcat meat=deer magnet!!


----------



## Mark K

My Full Moon curse/jinx is broken!! That’s 2 coyotes and 2 other critters off this same set!


----------



## Mark K

Have had a catch every morning since the Full Moon jinx was broken. A coyote Thursday a couple of critters Friday, another critter Saturday and this young female this morning. A really good latter part of the week.
Caught her on a Pipe Dream Set. She got the pipe out of the ground, but it was after she was caught, lol. She gnawed the heck out of it. Beat it back down and remade the set! 
We saved our bobcat carcasses and basically butchered them. I have bags of bobcat chunks that I’ll use in the pipe and down dirtholes. Just label the bags real good so the wife doesn’t think it’s stew meat, lol!! I’m guessing freezing them won’t hurt and will even last until next season.


----------



## Mark K

This past week was S L O W for catches, maybe a couple critters all week. 
Pulled some sets today and put some new ones down in others areas that I haven’t hit yet. It seems I have the North side of the property knocked back, time to work on the South side.
On a good note, we’ve heard more gobbles over the last 2 weekends than we’ve heard in the last 2 years.


----------



## Mark K

Well this week started out with a couple of critters and has been dead since. Still got burning going on and some other activities near the traps so hoping that has something to do with it. It’s like the critters are hibernating or moved on. Gonna leave the sets out a couple more weeks then trip when I head out of country for a bit. 
Maybe May will be better.


----------



## Mark K

Well ended the week with only 3 catches. Very slow week.
Manager has been getting some coyote pics in an area I can’t get too easily checking during the morning so he had me put a couple sets in front of his cell cam and he will monitor them for me. Told him just check, take pics, dispatch, and I’ll remake the sets after catches.
Hoping eventually they’ll turn back on.


----------



## fountain

Mark, what type of sets are you primarily using now and what bait/lure will you go to with things warming up?  This is my first season trapping and the ground I'm on has never been messed with as far as traps go.  I'm planning to get a fee sets out soon.  I've got a creek crossing that coyotes and a bobcat or two are using pretty good and I need them gone.  They are hit and miss recently though.  A few weeks ago the coyote was fairly consistent with a nightly crossing


----------



## Mark K

Still using bobcat meat as bait, but the ants are starting to become a problem.
They aren’t as bad with the commercial baits yet.
I’ll eventually switch to a gland lure and just urine. I’ve gotten away from fox pee and just use bobcat and coyote urine now. Deer will walk miles to destroy my sets when I use fox pee, lol.
Also started following advice given on one of the other threads and started bedding with peat moss and they survive this crazy weather as good as steel screen with less tripped traps. I’ll put 2 sets at just about every location now. One dirt hole and one of either a pipe or blind set.


----------



## mossyoakpro

fountain said:


> Mark, what type of sets are you primarily using now and what bait/lure will you go to with things warming up?  This is my first season trapping and the ground I'm on has never been messed with as far as traps go.  I'm planning to get a fee sets out soon.  I've got a creek crossing that coyotes and a bobcat or two are using pretty good and I need them gone.  They are hit and miss recently though.  A few weeks ago the coyote was fairly consistent with a nightly crossing




I have had good luck in the warm months with liquid baits....that ants do not have anything to get because it soaks into the ground.  Good luck!!


----------



## Mark K

So...anyone catching/killing/seeing any coyotes? Seems like I make a set based on sign or pics and they disappear, lol.


----------



## 280 Man

Mark K said:


> So...anyone catching/killing/seeing any coyotes? Seems like I make a set based on sign or pics and they disappear, lol.



I live in an area where the coyotes are not a big problem, yet anyway, however in some parts of the state they are. I know they start getting harder to catch the later it gets but as far as I' concerned it's worth the effort and sweat!!!!

With that said I do get a a few pics from time to time. The last pics I got were back in Jan until 2 weeks ago. After getting that pic I relocated a few traps and found this in my trap.

IMO, with the fawning season just around the corner now is the time to have traps "in the ground".


----------



## Mark K

Got plenty in the ground and learned what could possibly be hindering some catches. There is a artist/photographer staying for a few weeks and apparently roaming the entire property daily. The manager told her traps were in the ground and some were marked. She asked about the unmarked ones and he told her she’d know if she stepped in one, lol. He was hoping that would keep her close, but apparently it didn’t work.


----------



## Mark K

Finally!! Placed this set 4 weeks ago! It was tripped early last week by a K9, not sure what happened but I reset it and relured hoping for the best. The best was waiting for me this morning! First coyote for the month of April. What’s cool is I found an old stump in a field right next to this set and thought that would make a great backing/urine stump. Made my day!!!


----------



## Mark K

Thank God the photographer left today!! No more human scent left everywhere, lol! Maybe I can get a catch or two before tripping them all to head out of country.


----------

